# Security camera install



## ngrant (Jun 18, 2011)

Hello'
I bought a Swann Security Camera kit. I need help installing them and hooking up to the internet. Anyone know someone or advise? PM or call 409-771-6921 Alvin area


----------



## happyhour (Mar 6, 2015)

I install swann systems but I am not an electrician. Give me a call if you like. 832-876-2243


----------



## bino100 (Mar 29, 2010)

its easy to install if its a single story house.make sure you have enough length for the cables came with it I have to buy extra lenght for my house and i bought it from frys.You also need a fish line to fish the cables from the corners of the house where you want to install the camera.bring all the cables to one room where you want to keep your monitor and the harddrive. also nee to have a internet connection in the same room with a ethernet cable to hookup in the back of the unit.all the rest instructions are there in the manuel provided which is pretty simple.They have several vedios of installation in youtube too.Hope this helps


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

port forwarding is the hiccup


----------



## bigdaddyflo (Jul 27, 2012)

tngbmt said:


> port forwarding is the hiccup


If you calls your internet provider, they will help you with this step - but only do this AFTER the system is completely installed and you can view your video screen.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

http://www.yougetsignal.com/

Use this to help you.


----------

